# best way to get my household effects from turkey to rhodes



## PRILLYSMAN (Jan 23, 2011)

I am looking into moving from the south coast of turkey near marmaris to the greek island of rhodes. gettıng ourselves there ıs no problem, but I need to fınd out the best way toget my house contents there to. We have not got a lot of stuff, and ıt would all comfortably go ınto full sıze transıt van or sımılar, or I could get ıt to marmarıs for the sake of gettıng onto a boat. Any ıdeas or suggestıons please.


----------

